# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Xe khách >  Xe khách đi Hà Nội - Sài Gòn & Sài Gòn - Hà Nội - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*LỘ TRÌNH: HÀ NỘI - SÀI GÒN & SÀI GÒN - HÀ NỘI*

Ở lộ trình này, có rất nhiều tuyến xe chạy xuyên Việt từ Hà Nội vào thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại như xe Hoàng Long; Xe Hưng Thành, Xe Trekking, Xe Camel... Các hãng xe này đều cung cấp 2 loại xe là ghế ngồi và giường nằm. Các bạn có thể chọn cho mình một hãng xe ưng ý nhất.

Với dịch vụ của SINHCAFE Sài gòn, các bạn có thể chọn loại buýt 45 hoặc 34 chỗ, có máy lạnh. Có 2 loại là ghế ngồi và giường nằm. Tùy vào ý muốn và dự định của mình mà các bạn có thể chọn buýt ngồi hoặc nằm. Ngoài ra họ còn có dịch vụ gọi là Open Tour, với tour của họ thì các bạn có thể yêu cầu họ dừng lại bất cứ nơi nào mà các bạn muốn.

*>> Xem lịch trình và bảng giá*

Hoặc các bạn cũng có thể liên hệ với http://www.dulichvietnam.com.vn để mua vé tuyến xe BUÝT (loại xe AERO SPACE 45 chỗ, điều hoà, ghế ngả) du lịch xuyên Việt hàng ngày của SinhCafe Sài Gòn và HaNoi Toserco. Thường thì các tuyến xe buýt này sẽ khởi hành từ Hà Nội lúc 7h00, tại văn phòng 93 đường Hồng Hà, Ba Đình, Hà Nội và ngược lại. Với các tuyến buýt này, các Alehaper có thể yêu cầu khởi hành hay dừng lại bất cứ địa danh nào trong hành trình.

Ngoài ra, các bạn còn có một lựa chọn khác là Trung tâm Tân Đạt. Hiện nay Tân Đạt có 2 tuyến HN – HCM mỗi ngày, xuất phát 2 chiều: từ HN và từ HCM, với mức giá 550.000/người. Đây là lịch trình của Tân Đạt:.

*>> Xem lịch trình và bảng giá*

*** Lưu ý:*

Nếu có thể thì các bạn nên tránh đi buýt đêm vì lý do an toàn và tránh móc túi!Giá vé thay đổi theo từng thời điểm

*CÁC TUYẾN VÀ BẢNG GIÁ CỦA ONLINE TRAVEL*
(đơn vị: ngàn đồng)



[ Xem chi tiết tại đây ]

----------


## phamduyit

*Xe Hà Nội đi Hồ Chí Minh, xe ha noi di ho chi minh*

*PHÒNG BÁN VÉ XE KHÁCH DUY LINH* 
ĐT: 0463.299.859 Hotline: 0916.518.048, 0989.55.84.85
Website:http//benxekhach.com – Email: benxekhach@gmail.com
ĐC: Số 6/420 - Đ. Khương Đình - P. Hạ Đình - Q. Thanh Xuân - Tp. Hà Nội
Đại lý vé xe Hoàng Long, Mua vé xe Hoàng long

Mua vé xe giường nằm, xe chất lượng cao : Xe hoàng long, xe tuấn anh, mai linh,thuận thảo ... - Xe Hà Nội đi Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 

Khung giờ xuất phát: 7h 9h 11h 13h 15h 17h 19h 21h 23h 
Thời gian hành trình: 36h-40h

Giá vé: 950.000đ 

Liên hệ mua vé: 0463.299.859 - Giao vé tận nơi

----------


## huynhhuuloi

chúc bán đắt nha bạn  :Yahoo!:

----------


## tranchung03

không có chuyến xe nào về cao bằng ah bác mod ,em định hè đi cao bằng chơi 1 chuyến cho biết

----------

